# Meet Ducky...



## cilenez (Oct 24, 2012)

Ducky is a new addition to our family. He is about 2 months old. He is a pearl. He will lose the pearl when he moults (he's actually split to pearl and split to pied). He is a real sweetie pie and gets along with Beakers well. He has even taught Beakers to play with some new toys (Beakers is very shy about toys). 

Ducky on my shoulder, he just saw himself on the screen while i took his pic.








Beakers playing with a new toy








Ducky enjoying treats in the foraging bowl







thank you for looking


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Ducky is gorgeous


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

Ducky is very cute!


----------



## Fortunate (Oct 31, 2011)

he is too cute! 
what a handsome guy you got there


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

Ducky is very handsome.Congratulations on your new addition.


----------



## Mezza (Feb 19, 2013)

Hello Ducky..welcome.
Love from Skiddles


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Awe, adorable.







Glad they are both getting along well.


----------



## Zara (Jan 18, 2013)

Too cute..... Congratulations


----------



## beelute (Dec 29, 2012)

What a cutie!


----------



## flippityjib (Dec 13, 2012)

He's a cutie. And I love the name, it fits!


----------



## RJS (Mar 21, 2013)

Awww Ducky and Beakers are both adorable. I just love it when a new addition changes the dynamic between pets and encourages them to be a little braver and more confident! Such a sweet story.


----------

